# Rodeo / Arena Lighting questions



## norcal5.3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello,

I am having a problem picking proper lighting for our rodeo. We want to install lighting for night use it is a 120' x 132' area the needs to be lit up. I was given a quote by a local contractor which is way beyond what I'd like to spend. They told me 4 20ft poles with 2 1000 watt lamps on each pole should light the entire area. I'm not sure this is going to be enough I can set the poles and run conduit myself and just have someone come in and wire everything. My question is do you all think this is sufficient or do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If it was me I would go with 4 poles and 3 1000 watt lamps on each pole.


----------



## norcal5.3 (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks for your suggestion do you have a reason for 3 lamps instead of 2 Im clueless when it comes to this stuff I can do the work but as far as know how much area a lamp is going to light up I'm lost...

I remember seeing a chart online that showed how much light and area each bulb discharges but i cannot find it at all now...

thanks for your help I was thinking 2 lamps on each pole wasnt enough but I want to have all the info possible since im gonna spend a few grand on this little project...


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.pfolighting.com/HorseArenaOutdoorLayout.aspx


----------



## steveprichard (Jan 6, 2006)

Go to Lithonia's web site. 

lithonia.com

They can help.
steve


----------

